# Головокружения, спазмы шеи, немение рук и левой ноги, слабость мышц



## Flabber_11 (19 Фев 2019)

Уже 1.5 года пытаюсь избавиться от головокружений, спазмов шеи, немения рук и левой ноги, слабости мышц. Теперь еще и в грудном отделе добавились спазмы, которые переходят и на желудок и на мышцы живота. Также появляется отдышка.  Ком в горле, немеет язык. Добавились еще и периодические наплывы ПА.


----------



## La murr (20 Фев 2019)

@Flabber_11, Игорь, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

